# I've been lurking...



## NoCode8511 (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats up fellas? I found this site through EB, and have been lurking for the longest time. Figured it was time to say hello and start posting.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*NoCode8511* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## lisarox (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## NoCode8511 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## thms7722 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello and welcome to IM


----------



## suraj (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome, I am kind of new here too and have learnt *LOADS* allready, the guys on here helped me design a workout plan and a diet plan that works for me and also helped me with LOADS of things I was confused with...I LOVE IT


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------

